# Windows-Support am Telefon ( Betrug?)



## Sugar13 (22 Juni 2014)

Hallo, vorhin hats bei mir geklingelt und als ich abnahm war da ein Mann vom Windowssupport in Mainz am Apparat der fragte womit er dienen könne. Ich entgegnete das er ja mich anrief und er meinte nur ich wäre in der Warteschleife gewesen oder hätte um Rückruf gebeten, Ich verneinte beides, darauf meinte er das einer von meiner Familie dann angerufen hätte. Auch das konnte ich ausschließen da ich alleine wohne. Er sagte dann das wir so verbleiben würden das wir einen 45 Sekunden Support Anruf draus machen würden und mit meiner nächsten Telefonrechnung 17€ und noch paar Cent abgebucht würden. Ich beschwerte mich und er sagte nur das sie sekundengenau abrechnen müssten. Dann legte er auf. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Das ist doch Betrug!


----------



## bernhard (22 Juni 2014)

Mit der Masche gehen wohl viele auf Beutezug:

http://www.t-online.de/computer/sic...or-falschen-telefon-support-mitarbeitern.html


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juni 2014)

Bisher wurden da Trojaner untergejubelt. An dieser Masche hier ist aber neu, dass offenbar Geld von der Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden soll. Offenbar eine Neuauflage der bereits z.B. von der Telomax und anderen Gaunern bekannten Abzocke mit "Gewinnspielen", diesmal ist es dann aber angeblich ein "Support".

Falls wirklich abgebucht wird: das Geld holt man sich vom Provider wieder. Bestreiten der Rechnung bis 8 Wochen nach Rechnungserhalt, Verrechnung des streitigen Betrags mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung.

Und Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2014)

Vielleicht reicht die Zeit noch, den Vertragstaschendieben den Zugang zur Telefonrechnung zu versperren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...utzen-sie-sich-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy-6686

Das gilt auch so für das Festnetz.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2014)

Microsoft selber  warnt vor solchen Anrufen:
http://www.microsoft.com/de-ch/security/online-privacy/avoid-phone-scams.aspx


> Weder wir bei Microsoft noch unsere Partner rufen Sie unaufgefordert an, um Ihnen Computersoftware oder Softwarekorrekturen in Rechnung zu stellen.


----------



## Nanni (23 Juni 2014)

Das war ein Scherzanruf von Marcophon.com. Bekannte oder "Freunde" erlauben sich einen üblen Scherz.

http://www.marcophono.com/flatrate_47_a.html


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2014)

Ist  auch nicht erlaubt, da  der/die Angerufene nicht zustimmt hat!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2014)

Abmahnungen und Unterlassungsklagen sind an die Adresse zuzustellen, die hier genannt wird:

marcophono.com/app/about.html

Monsieur haftet in jedem Fall mindestens als Mitstörer bezüglich der Unterlassungsansprüche.


----------

